

Anscombe's quartet - paraschopra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anscombes_quartet

======
michael_dorfman
Anscombe's quartet is cool (and familiar to readers of Tufte), but the correct
link is here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anscombe%27s_quartet>

